# What cleanser to use with Retin-A Micro?



## makeupchicky (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi everyone! I'm currently using retin-a micro 0.04%...i am using Purpose facial cleanser with it, along with an oil free moisturizer. is anyone using retin-a micro as well? i notice that it makes my skin really dry and it's peeling a lot so i dont' want to use a strong cleanser. if anyone is using this, can you let me know which facial cleanser you're using along with it? thanks!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 19, 2007)

im using it too.. and my derm, told to use cetaphil products, I haven't hade a problem with it. I have combo skin.


----------



## lovelyrose (Jan 19, 2007)

I use Retin a micro too...and I use cetaphil or purpose according to what I feel like. The dryness only lasts for a few days, then your skin will stop flaking.


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks girls! yeah, i noticed the dryness and peeling isn't too bad anymore. it's just that i started breaking out a litte after some clearing (could be stress) but did you guys experience something similar?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2007)

Some gentle ones I'd recommend are Cetaphil Gentle Wash and Neutrogena Extra Gentle Cleanser


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 22, 2007)

I do the same thing too. I use Purpose morning and night...at night, I apply Retin-A micro after I wash my face, then apply my moisturizer after 20-30 minutes. The Retin-A was working really well, but then i'm in my 5th week and i'm starting to breakout again...and i can't understand why because i didn't change my regimen...:frown:


----------



## DC-Cutie (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm using Retin-A micor, with Desert Essence facewash. Then I use emu or jojoba oil as a moisturizer at night. Splash face with water in the morning and use SPF65 moisturizer


----------



## cathyx2 (Jan 26, 2007)

I use Cetaphil for oily skin. It works well and does not dry out my face.


----------



## singinmom (Feb 23, 2007)

I've read somewhere that you are supposed to wait 30 minutes after washing your face before you put on the Retin A. Aveeno Ultra Calming face wash may help.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 23, 2007)

I use a Canadian version of Retin A. Make sure you wait at least 20 minutes after washing face, before applying Retin A.

Also, make sure the moisturizer is not going to decrease the effectiveness. Ask the pharmacist or doctor that prescribed, just to be sure.

The Retin A doesn't work on the cystic break outs I get. I use Neo Medrol, a prescription medication for those. The combination of Retin A and Neo Medrol is quite effecive for my skin. As per original question, Cetaphyl is a great cleanser and Cetaphly with baking soda makes a good scrub.


----------



## blonde65 (Feb 28, 2007)

When I used Retin-A I used Cetaphil too. I don't think you can go wrong with this stuff. They don't sell it over here so I buy it when I go to the States, good job it lasts a long time!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 28, 2007)

My derm told me to use Aveeno with RetinA


----------



## monniej (Feb 28, 2007)

which aveeno product is this and how is it working for you?


----------



## cherklop (Feb 28, 2007)

I love purity made simple by philosophy and paula's choice one step cleanser--both very non irritating non drying!


----------



## Salope (Feb 28, 2007)

I also use Retin A Micro and after reading up on it extensively, here are the important things I've found:

- use only a pea sized amount on the face. Dryness will occur initially but should subside. If dryness persists, lessen use to every other day or every few days. Up your dosage as your skin allows.

- apply the product to a completely dry and clean face. Wait 20 minutes after washing.

- if dryness persists, apply moisturizer 20 minutes after application. 20 minutes seems to be the magic number with Retin-A.

- make sure to use SPF to protect the newly generated skin and help reduce dryness. The sun dries out skin.

I use a cetpaphil bar of soap and/or La Roche Posay gel cleanser. I've had no problems with these. I normally have combo skin but with Retin-A, I've noticed dryness ins my nose and chin which has never been an issue. I moisturize morning and night now, and sometimes in between.

How long before the users here saw a marked difference in their skin?


----------



## CassBH (Mar 2, 2007)

I am using Retin-A Micro and hate the fact that I need to wait 30 min's. Are you sure you don't need to? May I ask how you know this?

Also, have you heard that some moisturizers make Retin-A less effective? FYI, I am using the Retin-A Micro for anti-aging, NOT acne.


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Mar 2, 2007)

My derm had told me that I don't need to wait 30 minutes after washing to apply Retin A Micro. However, I would need to wait with the regular Retin A. Though..I'm not sure why..


----------



## CassBH (Mar 2, 2007)

I think I heard somewhere that the more expensive, non-generic ones (like Retin-A Micro) are more emollient (that's why they cost more) so they are less likely to cause irritation. So I think you don't need to wait until your skin is 100% dry.


----------



## pinkeeh (Mar 3, 2007)

I use Cetaphil because it's so gentle


----------



## CassBH (Mar 3, 2007)

Has anyone tried Cera Ve yet? Similar consistency to Cetaphil but I think it might be even gentler! Try it out. You can get it at Walgreen's.


----------



## bodyandsoul (Mar 5, 2007)

You do not have to wait 30 minutes after you wash your face to apply retin A. You have to wait 30 minutes after you apply the retina A to use any additional products like a moisturizer.

In reference to a cleanser I would go with something organic (certified) with no chemicals or synthetics and use a soothing line. That goes for your moisturizer as well. Also, make sure you are using a sunscreen. Retin A will make your skin more sensitive and likely to burn.


----------



## CassBH (Mar 6, 2007)

Can I ask where you got that information? I am curious, only because all of the women I know who use Retin-A were told by their dermatologist that they should wait 15-30 minutes after washing to apply Retin-A. On the other hand, they were not given any specific instructions regarding waiting to use a moisturizer.

thanks!


----------



## bodyandsoul (Mar 6, 2007)

I read the instruction insert that came with my prescription from the company.

If you don't have yours see if you can get one from the pharmacy (or talk to the pharmacist). Then you can read all the instructions directly from the manufacturer. That would be the best way to get accurate info.


----------



## CassBH (Mar 6, 2007)

I think each formula of Retin A is different. I did read the one that came with my RetinA Micro .04% and it did say to wait 15-30 minutes after washing face. Could be maybe you are using a different formula/brand name?


----------



## lilhypa304 (Mar 6, 2007)

for those of you who use retin a, how long did it take till your skin cleared up. ive been on it since the beginning of january, and im still breaking out, and its not like one pimple here one there. so i am wondering if this product isnt good for my skin. i used the use the 3step system for oily skin by almay which worked good before using RAM, but then it just seemed like it stopped working. should i still keep using retin a, or should i try something else? what do yall think is a really good acne cleaner, treatment etc.? i was thinking maybe clinque, my friend swears by it, or proactiv but ive heard so many mixed reviews. plus i would rather something i can pick up a store rather than ordering online. Thx in advance

i have the emergency gel lotion by clinique and the bar of soap, but i was wondering if theres any other products that work really well together.

i am just so sick of having pimples all over my face. GRRR


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 6, 2007)

I have been using Stievaa Vitamin A acid gel - Canada'a version of Retin A for close to 20 years. The active ingredient is Tretinoin.

I find that Stievaa is really good for controlling black and white heads. But I still get the occasional cystic acne break out. I use Neo Medrol - topical acne medication, requires a prescription - to control the cystic break outs.

The tretinoin also helps to exfoliate my skin because it helps to create new cells more frequently then if I were not using the Stievaa. As well, it helps to stimulate collagen so my skin has really healthy look.

You have only been on Retin A for 8 weeks. It is not a miracle drug - may take a long time before results are seen.

You need to talk to your dermatologist and follow their recommendations for a skin care routine. A lot of over the counter products can actually decrease the effectiveness of Retin A.

Or speak to a pharmacist as they are quite knowledgeable about drug and over the counter interactions.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Mar 6, 2007)

definitly check with your Derm! They would know whats best for your skin if this isn't working out... Products don't all necessarily work for everyone the same.

I personally was blessed.. when i was in high school and i got retin..the very next morning all my bumps were gone! I couldn't belive it...

it was a miracle drug for me...and there was no peeling!

My friends were also in disbelief.. i thought it was the Acne GODs giving me a break..lol

As i got older when i was realy stressed about breaking my leg, i tried proactive to calm my irractic skin...and it worked for like a week...but then it was bad!

but now i use benzoyl peroxide Perscribed by my derm ( who actually appears on QVC to talk abotu Proactive...but alas..she knows i won't go back and doesn't push me)

In the meantime..lay off your skin...don't stress too much about it or you will make it worse!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 6, 2007)

Differin works really well if you find the retin a isn't giving you the results you want. However, you really need to give it more time first as it takes awhile for results especially if the acne was more severe.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 7, 2007)

Merging this thread with the other similar thread to avoid dupes. Thanks! :g:


----------



## CassBH (Mar 11, 2007)

OK, I need to ask...are you a dermatologist???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You seem to know your stuff! Can I ask where you got the info about why you do NOT need to wait to apply Retin-A Micro after washing the face but you DO need to wait when using regular Retin-A? I am not doubting that you are right, as I remember hearing something similar. In fact, I was told this is why Retin-A Micro is more expensive than the generic versions, because it is milder and has a more effective delivery system. Just curious where you found this good info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, for those who are interested, I found that even "gentle" cleansers like Cetaphil and CeraVe were making my skin feel dry and tight before applying my Retin-A. So yesterday I bought an organic, natural cleanser in my health food store (no soap, no sodium laureth sulfates) and I have to tell you, I love it! It only cost $7. Here is a link if you want to check it out:

derma e Bodycare Products

I really like this stuff, especially for this drying time of year!

Cass

Sorry, just checked out this link and I realize that it takes you to the home page. The name of the specific cleanser I am talking about is the Lemon Aloe Cleansing Cream (comes in a jar). I will be recommending this to clients!


----------



## Fizzymartini (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm going to join the gang and say cetaphil would work brilliantly. It's my favourite; I use it everytime I wash my face, and after a few quick splashes of water and blotting dry with a face-towel, I can put on my acne medicine straightaway! But, I'm just starting to experiment with some LUSH products in the evenings, so my cetaphil will be relegated to just the mornings for a while...


----------



## teleigh (Mar 19, 2007)

I use Cetaphil for oily skin.


----------



## thaliaseyecandy (Nov 20, 2013)

even to remove makeup?


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 13, 2014)

I see that this is an older thread, but I'll add my 2 cents in case anyone is interested.

I'm 53 and use Retin A for anti-aging, not acne.  I started using it when it first came out about 25 years ago.  I first started using it for acne, then stopped using it for a few years and have used it on and off for anti-aging ever since.

This might sound weird, but I use organic olive oil to cleanse my face and remove my makeup.  I have found that this really combats the dryness and irritation I get with Retin-A.  My skin is now very soft and has never looked better.

First I massage the olive oil into my skin and then let it sit for 30 seconds or so, then I tissue it off.  I usually follow this by gently wiping my face with a warm, wet face cloth.  If its a Retin-A night, I wait half an hour before applying the Retin-A.  If its not a Retin-A night, I apply my moisturizer while my skin is slightly damp.  In the mornings I sometimes use Acure Organics facial scrub or a gently cream cleanser or sometimes just plain water.

I started using this method of cleansing after a lot of trial and error.  My skin would become so dry it was actually crusty and I would have to stop the Retin-A and then start over again a couple months later.  I haven't had this problem since using the olive oil.

My dermatologist tells me to keep doing what I'm doing, and people always remark on how radiant and luminous my skin is.  I'm 53 years old and I have no wrinkles.

Its very important to wait the half hour after washing your face before applying the Retin-A.  At one point I used to mix my Retin-A with a basic face cream, but found my skin got much dryer and irritated.  Retin-A and water is irritating, and there is water in face creams.  If I want to use a moisturizer with my Retin-A, I now apply my Retin-A first, then wait half an hour for it to absorb completely and then apply my moisturizer.  I find this to be much less irritating.  I usually just use the Retin-A alone however.

I have other uses for the olive oil as well.  About once a month, I saturate my hair with it and leave it on overnight.  I put a towel over my pillow when I do this to protect my pillow.  In the winter when my skin is very dry, I will rub the oil into my legs before getting in the shower and it really helps to combat dryness.  I sometimes rub a little into my skin after my shower as well, but it can be oily so if I do this I use a towel to buff off the excess.  I just do this on my legs and sometimes my arms, not my entire body.   It makes my skin very soft and glowy.


----------

